# How many times should a puppy poop?



## londontj

Hi all,

My pup is now 12 weeks old I have been feeding him 3 times a day, breakfast lunch and dinner. When I first had him @ 8 1/2 weeks he was pooping approx 5-6 times a day.. but now over the last few day I have noticed it's down to 3-4 times, usually 3 on a standard normal day.

He's a patterdale crossed border terrier, so not a big dog.

But I was wondering how many times should I be expecting him to poop and when should I start getting concerned about him pooping too much or too little...

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## PennyGC

well it's what you put in that then comes out... how long have you been feeding 3 times? For me I'd have wanted pup to still be on 4 meals a day..... he's only little, with a tiny tummy


----------



## Phoolf

It depends entirely on what you are feeding him. If he's only pooping 3-4 times a day and it is firm, not too hard and not painful for him to pass then I'd say his insides must be looking very good.


----------



## Strawberryearth

I often ask myself that question! I don't think there is a definitive answer but it is nice to have a frame of reference. So with that in mind;
Betty poops about 3 times a day. She is fed in the morning and in the evening. 
Poop no 1 is a morning
Poop no 2 is either a second morning (!) or a lunchtime
Poop no 3 is evening

Sometimes she goes 4 times a day- with the evening being closer to 5pm and a pre bed poop, and sometimes she will only go twice (like yesterday). 

I panic if I don't think she has pooped enough, but then I think to myself, she has had plenty of opportunity, if she needed to she would!


----------



## Dogless

Echo what the others have said; it very much depends on the dog and what you are feeding. Kilo goes once, occasionally twice a day which is normal for him.

I would establish what is normal for your dog, then any significant deviation from that would be when I would wonder what was going on. As long as the poo is of a good consistency, colour and doesn't smell too offensive plus the dog seems fit and well then I reckon all's well!


----------



## CaliDog

My pup goes 3 times a day shes 13weeks
1st in the morning 
2nd mid afternoon
3rd evening


----------



## cheekyscrip

sounds ok to me...3-4 times as I remember mine...


----------



## LahLahsDogs

When my dog was a pup he used to poop loads! Maybe 6-8 poops in the day, and then I got up once or twice in the night as he needed to go out too. He always had fairly soft poops when he was a pup, but they're now more solid.

He's just turned one, and is probably doing 3 poops a day now.. He's very regular


----------



## chichi

As has been said, a lot depends on what you feed your puppy. 

I would want a small breed puppy on 4 meals a day until at least 4 months old (older if its on the smaller side).

I find pups usually poo first thing in the morning and shortly after each meal. I walk around with mine in the garden too, so that they poo before bedtime.


----------



## Bellas place

Hi
Bella is on Nature Diet and she poops 3-4 times a day and is on 3-4 meals (I say this loosely as sometimes she just wont eat the 4th meal).
Bella dosen't strain or anything and her poops are firm and rarely smell (ideal in this weather LOL).
HTH


----------



## springfieldbean

LahLahsDogs said:


> When my dog was a pup he used to poop loads! Maybe 6-8 poops in the day, and then I got up once or twice in the night as he needed to go out too. He always had fairly soft poops when he was a pup, but they're now more solid.
> 
> He's just turned one, and is probably doing 3 poops a day now.. He's very regular


Sherlock was the same as LahLahsDogs' dog - he used to do loads of poos when he was a young pup, but this has gradually reduced to three a day now he's 14 months. Although sometimes they're split up, so he does a bit, then moves a few metres away and does another little bit - just to make it as annoying for me to pick up as possible!


----------

